# More research on the next gun



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

in case you missed this, http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/33812-need-help-deciding-kimber-1911-a.html

That was a thread I did ion trying to figure out wabout what Kimber i wanted, but doing some more research:

I was looking at the S&W "e" series 1911 TA today, online. I looked at a couple reviews too. I must say they got better reviews than the Kimber. The Finsh is good, Stainless steel barrel, frame and slide, Night sights. It has and external extractor, I've never had an internal on and can't give an opinion to it. They do not need a 500 round break in, S&Ws have a life time warranty, Kimber has a 1 year limited warranty. it has a rail. It has all the things that I want on a 1911.The bushing looked to be as tight as everything else that is match grade. I heard that it comes with 2- 8 rond mags and 2 recoil springs, a 14 lb and a 10 lb. I like the scales on the slide.

So in closing, I am not dead set on a Kimber.
I like the rep of the Kimber, I have had a S&W, not a 1911 but a S&W before and it performed flawlessly. The Kimber will cost about $100 more and only comes with 1 mag that is a POS so I will need to get 2 new mags right off the bat. that makes it $150 more.
The grip has checkering on the front strap for sure. The lifetime warranty on the gun is a total bonus 100% better than Kimber. The finish is beter than Kimber also. Kimber does have a great rep for accuracy but I think the S&W does also.

What are your thoughts between the two???


----------

